# 522 Screen goes black and white



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

Every time I rewind live tv or a recorded movie my tv goes black and white and I haft to start the record show over or fast fourward to live tv to get color back. Is my dvr failing and if so what will dish charge me to replace it? (I've had it for little over 3 years)


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Have you tried unpluging the ac cord for a 5 min and plug back in and allow it to reboot?


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

I held the power button down and reset it that way already but I will unplug it tonight when I get a chance


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

That didn't help, now it goes black and white when I change the channel and goes back to color when the I stop on a channel.


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

I called Dish Network and they want to send a tech out to replace the box but they want me to get dish home protection plan for $6.00 to save a $50.00 tech fee for the tech to come out, my question is should I get the protection plan then cancel it after the box is replaced without getting penalized? also with they replace it with another 522 or a 625?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes you can canel the protection plan as soon as you get your service call.


----------



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

I got my replacement 522 today but now my all american direct channels are gone but are still on the 322, do I need to call all american direct or just wait over night?


----------

